# Any rumors on what the 05 Allez changes will be?



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

All,

I'm thinking of buying an Allez Pro but was curious as to what changes might be expected for 05 model. I'm assuming the new Ultegra gruppo will be on it (10sp?) any other changes people have heard about?

My local LBS isn't giving me much of a break on the price, so waiting for 05 won't cost me much (unless the price rises dramatically).

So what's the gossip say?

Also when do the new model year bikes start showing up? After Interbike in Oct/Nov?

thnx

Berardino

P.S. I bought my last road bike 21 years ago next week and rode that for 10+ years actively (with updates), so I can wait a few months for a new bike


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

Supposedly there will be a significant price increase on the new Ultegra group - so best guess is that it'll be quite a bit more expensive.

But if you're willing to wait your LBS might be more interested in negotiations when the new group has actually hit the streets...


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

Knut said:


> Supposedly there will be a significant price increase on the new Ultegra group - so best guess is that it'll be quite a bit more expensive.
> 
> But if you're willing to wait your LBS might be more interested in negotiations when the new group has actually hit the streets...


Thanks Knut, others have told me the same thing. I may just get a 105 based bike like Roubaix or Allez Elite (I'm still not 100% sure that I'm going to really get back into road riding), and wait to see how into it I am before spending money on a better bike.

One thing that really surprised me is that for the same components, the difference in weight between 105 and Ultegra was only 85grams!!! (2703 vs 2618). I heard the new Ultegra will be lighter, so that may justify the price increase (along with 10sp).

I'm definitely over analyzing this  I just need to get a bike and ride 

thnx

Berardino


----------



## Tail Wind (Aug 13, 2003)

Go to your Specialized shop... they have a pre-release/early launch sheet... well atleast we did.... we've already got the 05 Roubiax Pro in and sold.... I saw that the $1000 Allez with have the S-Works frame...Columbus Areotech tube-set..... go to your LBS!

Tail Wind


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

this site seems to have all the complete info on the 05s, complete with pictures .... with one small problem ... it's very much not in english.

www.chari-u.com/subsperoad.htm

So does this mean no more steel Allez?


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

mcgarry said:


> this site seems to have all the complete info on the 05s, complete with pictures .... with one small problem ... it's very much not in english.
> 
> www.chari-u.com/subsperoad.htm
> 
> So does this mean no more steel Allez?


Specialized has some of the 05 models on their site already. The CrMo is still there. Prices for the 05s seems to have gone up a bit.

Looks like the Allez Comp is getting Ultegra 10sp setup. My heart wants an Allez Comp Triple, my back and butt say Roubaix 27 (maybe elite but the Allez comp was pushing the wallet, roubaix elite is out of range!)

thnx

Berardino


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

Tail Wind said:


> Go to your Specialized shop... they have a pre-release/early launch sheet... well atleast we did.... we've already got the 05 Roubiax Pro in and sold.... I saw that the $1000 Allez with have the S-Works frame...Columbus Areotech tube-set..... go to your LBS!
> 
> Tail Wind


Saw that on the website. I'll try to go there this weekend and see what they got in.

thnx

Berardino


----------



## Telemarketer (Aug 9, 2004)

From what i heard from my LBS when i placed my order for the early launch '05 Elite was that the line was supposed to be getting carbon seat stays. Seems very likely considering the competition out there, don't know if this is true or not or which models will get what, i would assume they would be carbon stays without the Zertz, leaving that to the Roubaix. But then again my hardtail is supposed to come with a zertz fork and pave II seatpost.


----------

